# Can't edit posts on mobile



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Every time I edit a post, other symbols and letters get I'm bedded in my posts. Happens on Tapatalk and your DBSTALK app.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry to say I am at a loss as we have had no other mentions of such an issue. Pondering to say the least.

Sorry.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh its happening to all of the posts edited with tapatalk. It's showing html code for line breaks and anything else that should be embedded like links and images.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is an example of what happens when I edit a post

When I edit it this post will show html code.

This last paragraph is what I am adding when I edit.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. I have submitted a support ticket to TapaTalk. It will be looked into.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks David!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes thanks.
I've seen also happen on a few others posts as well.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

They released a new plugin to fix the issue and it totally messed up the files. I am waiting for them to get the file fixed.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok, new version of plugin installed. Hope this fixes the issue.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I&#39;ll have to try it now as I had lots of problems with editing posts on the app.

And editing via mobile now, for testing


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Still doesn't work.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Another message sent to TapaTalk.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

While they fix that, can they look at the issue where when you create a thread, it tells you that it was unsuccessful, when in reality, it wasn't?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, agree that's another bug.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Message sent.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

You guys are awesome. I just came here to report both of those issues (editing a thread and creating a new one). Glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The edit function appears to be fixed! I replied via mobile on another thread and came on via laptop to look at it. No funky symbols showing!

Oops! I don&#39;t think I edited. So trying now...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Supramom2000 said:


> The edit function appears to be fixed! I replied via mobile on another thread and came on via laptop to look at it. No funky symbols showing!


Did you edit a post via mobile? That seems to be where the problem lies. The initial mobile post seems to be working - but when people go back and change something the HTML codes are being inserted by the mobile app.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

James Long said:


> Did you edit a post via mobile? That seems to be where the problem lies. The initial mobile post seems to be working - but when people go back and change something the HTML codes are being inserted by the mobile app.


Oops!! See my original post above yours. I did not edit, I posted. My edit just now resulted in funky symbols!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

James Long said:


> Did you edit a post via mobile? That seems to be where the problem lies. The initial mobile post seems to be working - but when people go back and change something the HTML codes are being inserted by the mobile app.


Yup, when I edit my posts on my phone the extra characters always appear.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Still waiting for them to report back. They can not seem to find it as it is not happening on the IPBoard test install.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

James Long said:


> Did you edit a post via mobile?


Ill have to try mobile again Jimmy.... I also remember not being able to edit my replies,etc when using the mobile skin..... (The edit button wasnt there)

I havent used Mobile skin in 2 or 3 months now however.....

David:

Do you know when i scan the bases there is a placholder for an ad,it says "This ad will be removed if you register" -- There is NO AD THERE but the placeholder is there....... (Im logged in so it shouldnt be there (Even the placeholder))


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

The skin is not what this thread is about, it is TapaTalk.

I have fixed the ad that should not be there for registered members. I was working on settings in the last few days and messed that one up. Thanks. (You were the fist to even say anything.)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And for the double post issue, I know I hit cancel after the error but it still posted twice.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Still nothing back from them.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like they are at least testing it.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, I got a note from them that it is being worked on using our site. I gave them permission to use us to find it seeing that they have not heard of it before and it does not happen on their test install.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

David Bott said:


> I have fixed the ad that should not be there for registered members. I was working on settings in the last few days and messed that one up. Thanks. (You were the fist to even say anything.)


I didnt know if I wanted to say anything ya know Dave?? (Dont wanna seem like a pain .. I mean there was NO AD THERE just a placeholder)

Thank you though for re-fixing it!!


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Can you please try the EDIT POST thing from TapaTalk that was making for the issue.

Thanks


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> And for the double post issue, I know I hit cancel after the error but it still posted twice.


Hi...I just made a post in the test area and did not get a duplicate post. I am using the dedicated android version.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

So the fix was a backend change, not in the Tapatalk app itself?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Both.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok. I haven't seen an update to the app yet.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

It was not an app update. It was fixes in the site side plug in that is needed to work with TapaTalk.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

My iOS Tapatalk app is redesigned and looks nice. Tested my issues and they are gone.

Edit: I have automatic updates turned on.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I also wanted to be sure to thank David and the Tapatalk team for getting the issues fixed. The duplicate posts really cluttered things up sometimes, and some people got unnecessarily chided for posting multiple times. If you're told the post failed, your first instinct is to believe it


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

cypherx said:


> My iOS Tapatalk app is redesigned and looks nice. Tested my issues and they are gone.
> 
> Edit: I have automatic updates turned on.


Personally, I find the redesigned app to be awful. And it crashes most of the time when attempting to choose a subforum from the drop down list. I don't know why they keep changing the look and feel of the app.

For fun, take a look at all the recent reviews on the App Store for the current version. A LOT of unhappy campers.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

swyman18 said:


> Personally, I find the redesigned app to be awful. And it crashes most of the time when attempting to choose a subforum from the drop down list. I don't know why they keep changing the look and feel of the app.
> 
> For fun, take a look at all the recent reviews on the App Store for the current version. A LOT of unhappy campers.


I'll agree with the terrible update. I' ve gone back to the old DBS app and to Safari.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I did say it looks nice, but the layout does stink. It's a little confusing to just browse different subforums. This update is going to take getting used to. The fonts are nice I suppose


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I love the fixes, I hate the redesign and they are just headed in the wrong direction...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We're not alone in not liking the navigation.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I just got an xml error making a new post in OT from my iPad, running ios 8.1.2 on the current app version. It did actually post.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

I tried to edit my post and I got the below:



That's on tapatalk app if it makes a difference... I did get a message on submitting the new topic stating I must wait to post again though I only hit post once... Seems that item was somewhat discussed in here too? Dunno if related or not.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

We updated the TapaTalk plugin for the site yesterday. Let me know if the issue still occurs or was maybe a fluke in that edit.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

David Bott said:


> We updated the TapaTalk plugin for the site yesterday. Let me know if the issue still occurs or was maybe a fluke in that edit.


Happens now still just tried again.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Sending another note to TapaTalk.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

David, I've been able to edit my posts using TapaTalk. I just did a few minutes ago to a post. I'm even using the Android version on my BlackBerry Passport. Editing has always worked on my Note 2. 
And just now fixing a intended typo and adding this sentence. 

Sent using my BlackBerry Passport


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Happens now still just tried again.


Ok, so what version are you using? iOS, Android? Version of TapaTalk?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

David Bott said:


> Ok, so what version are you using? iOS, Android? Version of TapaTalk?


Tapatalk 4.10.4
Android 5.0.1


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I just got an xml error creating a new post on the latest Tapatalk iOS app. It posted anyway. I remember something like this months ago but it was fixed.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Tapatalk pushed an update on android today to #4.11.1 but issue still exists.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Works now...

Notes noted in the below post in the other thread...
http://dbstalk.com/index.php?/topic/216326-Tapatalk-viewing-a-members-profile-item#entry3335928

Weird that toggling theme in webview fixed this though in tapatalk...


----------

